# Directv website says we can set recordings on a secondary receiver via WH



## Matt L (Nov 10, 2007)

I was looking for something else on the D website and came across this:

*With Whole-Home DVR service, you can schedule recordings from any room on any TV connected to a receiver in your Whole-Home network.*

I have never found that to be true, am I missing something?

Link:https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3291/related/1


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

It only applies to non-DVRs (aka receivers).


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Matt L said:


> I was looking for something else on the D website and came across this:
> 
> *With Whole-Home DVR service, you can schedule recordings from any room on any TV connected to a receiver in your Whole-Home network.*
> 
> ...


Nope!

That's marketing hype, which the big wigs probably agree with as that would explain the lack of features in DirecTV current MRV.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Not hype, just misleading. You can indeed set recording from any RECEIVER, just not from a DVR.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

I have been setting up recordings on my H24 for shows to be recorded on my HR34.


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

reubenray said:


> I have been setting up recordings on my H24 for shows to be recorded on my HR34.


Right, but the H24 is not a DVR, just an HD receiver.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mrknowitall526 said:


> Right, but the H24 is not a DVR, just an HD receiver.


And? You can set shows to record from and HD receiver to a DVR as long as you have WHDVR


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

peds48 said:


> And? You can set shows to record from and HD receiver to a DVR as long as you have WHDVR


Wasn't the TS asking about using a DVR to set a recording on another DVR? It doesn't work that way.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mrknowitall526 said:


> Wasn't the TS asking about using a DVR to set a recording on another DVR? It doesn't work that way.


Oh I see where you coming from....


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Matt L said:


> I was looking for something else on the D website and came across this:
> 
> *With Whole-Home DVR service, you can schedule recordings from any room on any TV connected to a receiver in your Whole-Home network.*
> 
> ...


I can go to any room in my house that has a TV connected to a DIRECTV box (receiver or DVR) and schedule a recording with my MRV.

The quote doesn't say where the recording will be stored. I think everyone is reading to much into this.


----------



## Matt L (Nov 10, 2007)

I guess it boils down to semantics. True, you can schedule a show to record - and view it on any connected receiver- but for me the implication is that I can sched. on a different unit. Some of my DVRs are getting full, I'd like to choose which units gets the recording.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Matt L said:


> , I'd like to choose which units gets the recording.


Use the .com site and/or the apps to schedule.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

peds48 said:


> Use the .com site and/or the apps to schedule.


Does the website confirm that the recording was scheduled?


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

harsh said:


> Does the website confirm that the recording was scheduled?


You receive a confirmation via email.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> Does the website confirm that the recording was scheduled?





nuspieds said:


> You receive a confirmation via email.


Confirmation is useless as it only confirms that the request was sent to the satellite and not received by the DVR. So if someone unplugged the DVR while you were away, you still get the confirmation that the request was successful.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> Does the website confirm that the recording was scheduled?


If you are in your LAN and using the iPad app, you get a "true" confirmation


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

peds48 said:


> Use the .com site and/or the apps to schedule.


I've these not to be 100% reliable.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I use the android app all the time to schedule recordings. And it does let you choose any DVR. It's actually a pretty cool function, especially when away from home.

Like that moment you are heading to the airport and realize you forgot to set the Seahawks game to record so you can watch via GenieGo while laying on the beach in Cancun!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Drucifer said:


> I've these not to be 100% reliable.


See post #15 then followed by #16


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

nuspieds said:


> You receive a confirmation via email.


Recently, I haven't been receiving confirmations. The shows are recording. DirecTV has the correct email address on file. I just haven't received confirmations of the request to record.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bill Broderick said:


> Recently, I haven't been receiving confirmations. The shows are recording. DirecTV has the correct email address on file. I just haven't received confirmations of the request to record.


Check your Spam folder, that is were arrive by default


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Far better to have a recording and no confirmation than the other way around! 

I've long thought better wording for the confirmation would be "A request to record XXXYYYZZZ has been sent".


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Laxguy said:


> I've long thought better wording for the confirmation would be "A request to record XXXYYYZZZ has been sent".


How about for those DVRs that are Internet connected (perhaps a majority), have them confirm that the request was successfully lodged.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Check your Spam folder, that is were arrive by default


Nope. Not there either (I requested a new program about a 1/2 hour ago, via iPad app, just to test). No big deal. The programs record. I just don't receive an email confirmation anymore.


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

I have had 100% success with the "definitely record" option, it will cancel any conflicts in its way to record but it will record. The default "record if possible" will only record if no conflicts.

What I have always liked about directvs implemtation is being able to schedule recordings without the dvr connected to the internet, been helpful on trips in the rv.


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> Nope. Not there either (I requested a new program about a 1/2 hour ago, via iPad app, just to test). No big deal. The programs record. I just don't receive an email confirmation anymore.


i don't receive them anymore either, I just assume since I use it so often they stop sending them out


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bill Broderick said:


> Nope. Not there either (I requested a new program about a 1/2 hour ago, via iPad app, just to test). No big deal. The programs record. I just don't receive an email confirmation anymore.


Just did a test and got the email

Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch

if you use the iPad app you are using your LAN. The notifications only works if you are using the DIRECTV.com site


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

peds48 said:


> if you use the iPad app you are using your LAN. The notifications only works if you are using the DIRECTV.com site


Just did another test using the DirecTV website and got the email. However, I don't know that I agree with your first statement. I used my iPad app (and at other times the Android app) from my office, which definitely isn't part of the LAN on which my DVR's reside. I don't understand why it should matter which portal someone is using to schedule a recording. IMO, confirmation should be consistent across portals.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Because when using the iPad app while "in network" is like using "sheff" satellite is not involved at all (to send request).


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Because when using the iPad app while "in network" is like using "sheff" satellite is not involved at all (to send request).


So, in order to schedule using one of the apps, the DVR needs to be connected to the Internet at that time?


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> So, in order to schedule using one of the apps, the DVR needs to be connected to the Internet at that time?


no it doesn't have to be


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bill Broderick said:


> So, in order to schedule using one of the apps, the DVR needs to be connected to the Internet at that time?


Is not a requirement, but if is not, then the app will open in OOH mode which will use the satellites to send the request. If the app "sees" the DVR it then will be in "in home" mode and then use the LAN to send the request, this only applies to the iPad app. I don't think the iPhone app works the same way.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Is not a requirement, but if is not, then the app will open in OOH mode which will use the satellites to send the request. If the app "sees" the DVR it then will be in "in home" mode and then use the LAN to send the request, this only applies to the iPad app. I don't think the iPhone app works the same way.


So, is it your belief that when the app "sees" the DVR, no email confirmation is sent, but when it doesn't "see" the DVR, one is?

FWIW, I'm not getting emails when I program with my Android phone either. So, that app appears to be working similarly to the iPad app.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bill Broderick said:


> So, is it your belief that when the app "sees" the DVR, no email confirmation is sent, but when it doesn't "see" the DVR, one is?


Correct, but not only is my "belief" that is how it works according to developer's notes

See version 2.2.8 posted on 11/21/2013


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bill Broderick said:


> FWIW, I'm not getting emails when I program with my Android phone either. So, that app appears to be working similarly to the iPad app.


Since you "know me" a little bit, so know that I have nothing to do with Android. So I can't speak about uncharted territory


----------

